# Football Prediction Euro Qualification, 06 September 2019(GMT +8)



## predictionstips (Sep 4, 2019)

*Armenia vs Italy Prediction*

Italy have won their last 4 EURO qualifying games and have scored 13 goals in the process, conceding just once. We think that they should have enough quality to see of the challenge of Armenia and we are tipping the visitors for a 3-1 win.

*Asian Handicap*​Italy -1.5​Odds: 1.76​


*Bosnia vs Liechtenstein Prediction*

Bosnia-Herzegovina have started their EURO qualifiers in poor fashion. However, we are certain that they can see off the visitors who haven’t even scored in their last 8 qualifiers. This should be a rather straightforward fixture for the hosts and we are tipping them to get a 4-0 win or better.

*Asian Handicap*​*Home Win To Nil*​Bosnia-Herzegovina -3.5​Yes​Odds: 1.82​Odds: 1.20​


*Finland vs Greece Prediction*

Finland will be confident of their chances after 3 consecutive 2-0 wins in qualifying while Greece have lost their last 3. Since Finland have home advantage here, we will back them to make it 4 wins in a row with a 1-0 win or better.

*Asian Handicap*​Finland -0.5​Odds: 1.84​


*Gibraltar vs Denmark Prediction*

This will be a tough test for the hosts who have lost to nil in 3 straight EURO qualifying games. Denmark are by far the better side here and we are tipping the hosts to emerge 4-0 winners in this seemingly straightforward fixture.

*Asian Handicap*​*Away Win To Nil*​Denmark -3.5​Yes​Odds: 1.83​Odds: 1.81​


*Norway vs Malta Prediction*

Norway have won their last 4 encounters against Malta and are definitely the superior side in this fixture. However, seeing that Norway only got 2 goals against the Faroe Islands last time out, we think that the visitors can avoid a huge defeat here. As such, we are tipping Norway for just a 2-0 win.

*Asian Handicap*​*Home Win To Nil*​Malta +3​Yes​Odds: 2.00​Odds: 1.13​


*Romania vs Spain Prediction*

Romania have showed plenty of intent going forward in their last 4 qualifiers. Considering that Spain were unable to shut the Faroe Islands out previously, we fancy both teams scoring here.
Spain are the much better team on paper. However, Romania have had a decent run of results and we think that they can upset the visitors. As such, we are tipping this game to end in a 2-2 draw.

*Both Teams To Score*​*Asian Handicap*​Yes​Romania +1.25​Odds: 2.00​Odds: 1.86​


*Republic of Ireland vs Switzerland Prediction*

Ireland haven’t exactly sparked when going forward in their last 4 qualifying games, though they have kept things tight at the back. The Swiss could find it tough to break them down and “Under 2.25 Goals” will be our bet for this game.
Considering what we’ve seen from both teams in qualifying so far, a draw will be a fair result. As such, we are tipping this game to end in either a 0-0 or 1-1 draw.

*Asian Handicap*​*Over/Under*​Ireland +0.5​Under 2.25 Goals​Odds: 1.80​Odds: 1.70​


----------



## romiebranham (Sep 4, 2019)

Good luck bro


----------



## spkutano (Sep 4, 2019)




----------



## spkutano (Sep 4, 2019)

*Ireland vs Switzerland Preview*:

Possible starting lineups:

Ireland:
Randolph, Stevens, Keogh, Duffy, Coleman, McClean, Hourihane, Whelan, Hendrick, Christie, Robinson

Switzerland:
Sommer, Rodriguez, Elvedi, Schar, Mbabu, Xhaka, Zakaria, Freuler, Embolo, Ajeti, Seferovic

Republic of Ireland host Switzerland in the most interesting match of the group D of EURO 2020 Qualifiers. Ireland are on top of the standings with 10 points from 4 matches. So far they have three victories and one draw. In the first match they beat outsiders Gibraltar on road. It was a narrow 1:0 win thanks to Jeff Hendrick's goal in the 49th minute. In the second match the Irish national team beat Georgia with the same result, only Conor Hourihane was the scorer in the 36th minute. The 1:1 away draw at Denmark was another good result for Ireland. Shane Duffy found the back of the net in the finish of the match in Kopenhagen. Finally, Ireland won 2:0 at home in the reverse fixture against Gibraltar. An own-goal from Chipolina and Robbie Brady were enough for another three points. The atmosphere in the national team is excellent, while the players confidence is high. Manager Mick McCarthy will be without Sean Maguire, Matt Doherty, Keiren Westwood and James McCarthy due to injuries. James Collins, Cyrus Christie and Kieran O'Hara have been called in the national team as a result of the withdrawals.

Switzerland have four points, but played just two matches. The Swiss national team beat Georgia with 2:0 in their first match. It was a hard victory obtained away from home thanks to the second half's goals scored by Steven Zuber and Denis Zakaria. In the second round Switzerland played a 3:3 draw with Denmark. It is hard to believe they dropped two points there. Switzerland had a 3:0 lead until 84th minute. Remo Freuler, Granit Xhaka and Breel Embolo scored the goals, but they weren't enough for the second victory. Denmark netted three goals in the finish of the match and escaped the defeat. 
Nevertheless, Switzerland have a solid record in qualifications for the European Championships - they have won 8 of their last 10 qualifiers. They are also unbeaten in 4 qualifiers, winning three of them. 
Coach Vladimir Petkovic has most of his players available, only Xherdan Shaqiri will skip the match. He is out of form due to the fact he is a reserve in Liverpool. However, his absence is a handicap according to me. Apart from Shaqiri, veteran Stephan Lichtsteiner and Steven Zuber aren’t on the roster.

*Ireland vs Switzerland Prediction*:

Ireland have three victories on four matches in the qualifications. What is more important, they have scored in every game. Switzerland have also been relatively prolific in qualifiers, scoring at least twice in three of their last four games. The players confidence is high in both teams, so I expect goals.

*Ireland vs Switzerland Pick* Both teams to score - Yes @ 2.20 with Bet365


----------



## ken (Sep 4, 2019)

predictionstips said:


> *Armenia vs Italy Prediction*
> 
> Italy have won their last 4 EURO qualifying games and have scored 13 goals in the process, conceding just once. We think that they should have enough quality to see of the challenge of Armenia and we are tipping the visitors for a 3-1 win.
> 
> ...


Am also on a BTTS for the game Romania - Spain. Spanish defence not really solid at the moment


----------



## betcatalog (Sep 4, 2019)

The defeat of Greece in a 3-2 home defeat to Armenia led to the team's technical leadership, with Anastasiadis leaving and Dutch van Spiech succeeding him. The latter appeared optimistic about today's match in Finland, but also about the continuation of the tournament, trying to boost the morale of his players. For their part, the Finnish hosts are nine points ahead of our four and the important thing for Greece is to stand upright today.
*FINLAND vs GREECE @@ +0.50 Asian handicap GREECE, odds 1.70*


----------



## predictionstips (Sep 5, 2019)

*Wales vs Azerbaijan Prediction*

5 of their last 6 competitive fixtures between these 2 teams have seen 2 or less goals scored and given Wales’ lack of attacking quality, we are expecting another low scoring affair.
Wales will have talisman Gareth Bale available for this game and his quality should see them through here. As such we are tipping Wales for a 2-0 win.


*Asian Handicap*​*Home Win To Nil*​*Over/Under*​Wales -1.5​Yes​Under 2.5 Goals​Odds: 1.96​Odds: 1.77​Odds: 1.88​


*Slovenia vs Poland Prediction*

This will be the toughest test for Slovenia so far, as they face a Poland side that have won their last 4 EURO qualifying games without conceding. The visitors are definitely the better side in this fixture and we are tipping them to edge this encounter by a 1-0 scoreline.


*Asian Handicap*​*Over/Under*​Poland -0.25​Under 2 Goals​Odds: 1.97​Odds: 1.96​


----------



## Betting Forum (Sep 5, 2019)

I merged the threads for 06-07 since it's one weekend of matches.


----------



## anythingfootball (Sep 5, 2019)

*September 7,2019(GMT +8) European Qualification

Scotland vs Russia Prediction*

Russia are clearly the superior team based on their recent form as they’ve won their last 3 games. However, Scotland aren’t an easy team to face at Hampden Park. This will be a closely contested fixture and a 1-1 draw seems like a fair result for both teams.

*Asian Handicap*
Scotland +0.5
Odds: 1.58


*Germany vs Netherlands Prediction*

Germany and Netherlands have shown plenty of attacking quality in recent games and seeing that both of them like to get forward in numbers, we think that this could be a high scoring affair.
The hosts have been rampant in their last 3 games, scoring 13 goals and conceding just twice, which was against Netherlands in the reverse fixture. The hosts are the slightly better team in all areas of the pitch, so we are tipping them to extend their 100% winning record with a 2-1 win or better.

*Asian Handicap*
Germany -0.5
Odds: 2.02

*Over/Under*
Over 2.75 Goals
Odds: 1.87

*Both Teams To Score*
Yes
Odds: 1.62


----------



## predictionstips (Sep 6, 2019)

*Euro Qualification, 07 September 2019(GMT +8)


San Marino vs Belgium Prediction*

With 4 wins from 4, there’s little doubt that Belgium will emerge victorious here. This should be a straightforward fixture and we can see Belgium easily winning by 7 or 8 goals.
*Asian Handicap*
Belgium -6
Odds: 1.80


*Kosovo vs Czech Republic Prediction*

Kosovo have made themselves hard to beat and with home advantage, we think that they can get a positive result here. That said, we don’t think that they have enough quality to beat the Czechs. A draw will be a fair result for both teams and we are tipping this game to end in a 1-1 stalemate.
*Asian Handicap*
Kosovo +0.5
Odds: 1.65


----------



## spkutano (Sep 6, 2019)

*England vs Bulgaria Preview:*

Possible starting lineups:

England:
Pickford; Alexander-Arnold, Keane, Maguire, Rose; Winks, Henderson, Barkley; Sancho, Kane, Sterling

Bulgaria:
Iliev; S .Popov, Nedyalkov, Bozhikov, Goranov; Milanov, Slavchev, Sarmov; Ivanov, Despodov, I. Popov

England host Bulgaria at Wembley in their match of Group A of the qualifications for EURO 2020. The Three Lions have started the campaign in style, with two victories and 10 goals scored. First they beat Czech Republic with 5:0. Raheem Sterling was the key name on that match after scoring a hat-trick, while captain Harry Kane also found the back of the net, plus Kalas' own goal. In the second match of the group England destroyed Montenegro in Podgorica. The final result was 5:1 thanks to the goals scored by Michael Keane, Ross Barkley (two), Harry Kane and Raheem Sterling. Manager Gareth Southgate will try to continue the winning series, though he has some issues ahead of this match. Manchester United defender Aaron Wan-Bissaka has withdrawn from the squad with a back injury. He will be replaced by Kieran Trippier or Trent Alexander-Arnold. Marcus Rashford is looking for a place in the attack, but it is not expected to start knowing the excellent form of Raheem Sterling and Harry Kane. Liverpool midfielder Alex Oxlade-Chamberlain is back in the national team after recovering from a knee injury and could make his first appearance since March 2018.

Bulgaria have two points from the first four matches of the group. They started the qualifications campaign with an 1:1 draw with Montenegro. Having on mind the match was played at home, it wasn't a good result. Todor Nedelev was the scorer after converting a penalty. In the second round Bulgaria played another 1:1 draw, this time against Kosovo in Prishtina. Vasil Bozhikov was the scorer on that match. Two draws couldn't be evaluated as bad result, though the Bulgarians suffered defeats in the next two. Krasimir Balakov's men lost 2:1 to Czech Republic, even had an early lead through Ismail Isa. The last defeat was very disappointing as they lost 3:2 to minnows Kosovo at home. Bulgaria went down after just 14 minutes, but managed to turn the result with goals scored by Ivelin Popov and Kristian Dimitrov. Nevertheless, they conceded twice in the finish of the match and left the stadium empty handed. This is perhaps the crucial match as another defeat will definitely means the end of their hopes. For this game Balakov is expected to line up defensively, focusing on the fast counter attacks. Todor Nedelev, Georgi Kostadinov and Bozhidar Chorbadzhiyski were all regulars during the UEFA Nations League but none are available for this match.

*England vs Bulgaria Prediction*:

I expect both teams to score at Wembley. It is out of question for England, they have scored 10 goals on the last two matches in the qualifications. Raheem Sterling and Harry Kane are in excellent form and I am sure they will find the back of the net. So, it's all about Bulgaria, are they able to score. I think so. Krasimir Balakov's men have scored (and also conceded) on each game played so far in the qualifications. It's a risky bet knowing Bulgaria have never scored in their visits to England, but I believe the experienced Ivelin Popov could upset Pickford.
*
England vs Bulgaria Pick*: Both teams to score - Yes @ 3.25 with Bet365


----------



## ken (Oct 20, 2019)

spkutano said:


> *England vs Bulgaria Preview:*
> 
> Possible starting lineups:
> 
> ...


unfortunately BTTS didn't make it, the game ended 6-0, hopefully the next one will be a winner. thanks for sharing


----------

